
The Publisher of Newsweek Has Been Buying Traffic and Engaging in Ad Fraud - pulisse
https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/the-publisher-of-newsweek-and-the-international-business
======
mzs
report itself (pdf)

[http://socialpuncher.com/media/files/CFPB-IBTimes-Case-by-
So...](http://socialpuncher.com/media/files/CFPB-IBTimes-Case-by-
Socialpuncher.pdf)

